# Schwinn Canti



## ohdeebee (Dec 1, 2015)

Just picked this up. Odd bike. Springer fork, B6 rack, deluxe rear reflector, S2 rims, 3-tone paint but no provisions for a light. Fenders are bolted to braces but everything looks original and nothing other than the grips seems to have been replaced.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Dec 1, 2015)

Nice find!
Great restoration project!
Lets see who is up to it?


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 1, 2015)

Looks great like it is. Clean, lube and ride.


----------



## schwinnja (Dec 1, 2015)

Schwinn Canti
Just picked this up. Odd bike

Schwinn model B4.  Didn't normally come with rear carrier.


----------



## ohdeebee (Dec 2, 2015)

schwinnja said:


> Schwinn Canti
> Just picked this up. Odd bike
> 
> Schwinn model B4.  Didn't normally come with rear carrier.




So basically a base bare bones model plus springer?


----------



## bricycle (Dec 2, 2015)

cat might desire the bike tag....


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 2, 2015)

We just had a similar bike, a '46, deluxe with full feather guard and springer, but no fender light...turns out ours was a Whizzer. Otherwise I would have guessed the Springer was an add-on option, or Schwinn was just using up parts.

Darcie


----------



## ohdeebee (Dec 2, 2015)

Serial starts with an I and is under the bottom bracket. No indication this was ever a whizzer. Rims could be lobdell, not S2. Can't see any marking or knurling under the crust. Skinny trusses on fork, non tapered kickstand.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 2, 2015)

ohdeebee said:


> Serial starts with an I and is under the bottom bracket. No indication this was ever a whizzer. Rims could be lobdell, not S2. Can't see any marking or knurling under the crust. Skinny trusses on fork, non tapered kickstand.



I say 1946...someone probably switched out the stand or something since they had a tendency to lean badly with the tapered stand. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ohdeebee (Dec 3, 2015)

Rims appear to be lobdell. None of the other '46 parts are there either. Maybe 47?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 3, 2015)

ohdeebee said:


> Rims appear to be lobdell. None of the other '46 parts are there either. Maybe 47?



What other parts are those? Not every 46 came with the special seat clamp and I've seen standard style stands before on a 46...I is definitely 1946 because Axxxxx starts again in 46... 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 3, 2015)

Frame has the canti 46 bump to it too

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ohdeebee (Dec 3, 2015)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Frame has the canti 46 bump to it too
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk




Not sure what bump you're referring to. Please educate me on the '46 nuances. And yes, no embossed seat clamp. I appreciate the info.


----------

